# Crinone Gel or OHSS



## Bambino77 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi All

Just wondered if anyone had any side effects of taking Crinone Gel? I had EC on Monday and have been in bed since with lots of pain. Today it's subsided a lot, but I feel extremely nauseaus. I'd worried that it was OHSS and ET is booked for tom (blast), so I really really want it to go ahead. I'm probably clutching at straws now, but I just wondered if the nausea could be caused from starting the Crinone Gel last night?

If anyone has any experiences I'd be really grateful to hear them.

Hope you're all well.
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Yes, Crinone gel can cause nausea, bloating and lots of other symptoms.  It's a form of progesterone and ca can cause all manner of side effects, including...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms


Also, the HCG injection you had prior to EC is basically same hormone as released from implanted embryo so can cause pg like symptoms such as nausea, sore boobs etc.

Ensure you're drinking plenty of clear fluids, around 2 litres a day and if you are at risk or do have OHSS then increase that to around 3 litres a day.  The empty follicles will continue to fill with fluid so you need to keep flushed clear...and also helps to flush the drugs around your system.  Keeping a higher level of protein in your diet also helps so drinking a litre of milk plus protein rich foods can be beneficial.  Drinking isotonic drinks can also help prevent OHSS.

I've been at risk of OHSS twice (once was when had 28 follies and 19 eggs collected, second time was when had 40+ follies and 30 eggs collected).  Whilst I had mild OHSS symptoms, luckily I never had full blown OHSS.  The cycle where I had 40+ follies/30 eggs, we took embies to day 5 blastocysts and they still weren't sure whether to go ahead with ET or to freeze them and have FET at a later date.  I was thoroughly scanned on day of ET to ensure no free flowing fluids and although ovaries were still swollen, they had reduced in size.  I was extremely lucky and even the consultant and embryologist were amazed at how quickly my body had recovered so I was able to go ahead with ET as planned....but it was touch and go and I would've gone with whatever they advised since it was my health at stake.

Hopefully you don't have OHSS and it is just residue from the HCG injection (which can stay in your body for up to 14 days), plus the Crinone side effects and the overall effects from the drugs through treatment and the EC procedure.

How many follicles did you have and then eggs did you have collected ?  Did the clinic say you may be at risk of OHSS ?

If your symptoms worsen or if you're concerned in any way then you must phone your clinic.  I know it's hard when you want ET to go ahead but you and the clinic must consider your health if there is a chance of OHSS.

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------



## Bambino77 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Natasha

Thankyou so much for your fast reply, you've put my mind at rest. I'd done so well throughout all the injections, but it was last Sunday night when I started to feel yucky and had bad diarrhea. I mentioned it when I went in for EC on Monday and the nurse said that was likely caused by the HCG injection on Sat night. I was forgetting that the HCG would still be in my bloodstream, so Im hoping that's all this is. They did say at EC that I may have a mild dose of OHSS, but im hoping it's not.

I had 41 follicles and they got 16 eggs. I've been in a lot of pain all week but that is getting better, the nausea is bad today though. 

I know you're totally right as well, that if ET doesn't go ahead that its for my own good, it's just disappointing, but I know I won't be the first to go through this.

I've been v bloated since EC, though I think that's gone down a bit today. I'm trying hard with the protein, but the trouble is im finding it hard to eat. DH made a lovely chicken salad dinner last night and I only managed half of it and felt so full. I normally LOVE my food, so theres defo something not right ha ha! 

I've been drinking loads of water though so im not too worried about the not eating much - I wondered if the nausea was perhaps because I have a lot of wind (from not eating). I think i'll try and put some clothes on today - ive been in a nightie all week as couldnt face having anything around my waist - and pop out and get myself some Lucozade. 

Clinic said they'd scan me tom, so im sure they wont go ahead if they fear I could end up with full blown OHSS. 

Thanks again for your reply really appreciate it.
Have a lovely day.
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Really hope it eases up.......but if you're feeling worse then definitely give clinic a call   

...and make sure you're peeing out as much as you're drinking to prevent fluid retention.

Peppermint tea is good for easing bloating and windiness too....and for protein, if you're finding it hard to eat, why not try light things such as soup (chicken soup    ) or or a fish finger sandwich with salad....fibre & protein rich foods like a baked potato with cottage cheese/baked beans and salad...still good for protein but not so heavy on the tummy !

41 follicles is a lot (I know    ) so you need to keep an eye on things.

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Bambino77 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Natasha, you're a pro at this   sounds like you've been through the wars.

I spoke to the clinic and they said that it is likely the Crinone Gel but they'll assess me tom when I go in...

I tried some soup at lunch and am not long out of the toilet (sorry tmi), just cant seem to keep anything down. The nurse said to keep my fluids up, so im drinking plenty water and going to try and get some lucozade, she told me to keep moving around too, I've been lying down, so maybe I need to start moving and that will help. I'd always been told rest rest rest, but I guess it makes sense to move around too.

Ive got some peppermint tea in the cupboard so think i'll go and give that a wee go just now too. 

Thanks for all those suggestions - that's my dinners all sorted for next week 

Take care and have a lovely weekend.
xxx


----------

